# Knott's Berry Farm



## ITBITB13 (Jul 30, 2017)

Any Knott's EMT's on here?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 30, 2017)

Not that I have seen on the forum.


----------



## wtferick (Jul 30, 2017)

Ahhh yes. Underage patient ETOH at Knotts. Had to transport -_-


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jul 30, 2017)

wtferick said:


> Ahhh yes. Underage patient ETOH at Knotts. Had to transport -_-



Hahaha nice. Are you a Knott's EMT? Or do you work for Care in the area?


----------



## wtferick (Jul 31, 2017)

Ivan_13 said:


> Hahaha nice. Are you a Knott's EMT? Or do you work for Care in the area?


I don't work for Knotts.


----------



## Roy1190 (Oct 22, 2017)

Good evening,

I am a knotts EMS medic, what kind of questions did you have? 

-Med 1


----------



## ITBITB13 (Oct 22, 2017)

Roy1190 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I am a knotts EMS medic, what kind of questions did you have?
> 
> -Med 1



Pay. Just saying what everyone here is thinking.haha


----------



## Roy1190 (Oct 22, 2017)

Well it's more of a fun side job. All our EMTs here have a career on the side, usually a fire department or hospital. There are no full time positions and the schedule is very flexible. Starting is about 15 hourly. There are a few guys who have been here 20 plus years and are making significantly more due to yearly increases in pay. Me, I am high school teacher on the side so this job is definitly just for fun and for the people I work with.

-Med 1


----------



## Davena344 (Oct 30, 2017)

Roy1190 said:


> Well it's more of a fun side job. All our EMTs here have a career on the side, usually a fire department or hospital. There are no full time positions and the schedule is very flexible. Starting is about 15 hourly. There are a few guys who have been here 20 plus years and are making significantly more due to yearly increases in pay. Me, I am high school teacher on the side so this job is definitly just for fun and for the people I work with.
> 
> -Med 1


what do you typically do on the job? is it much different from ambulance companies? i just got certified and im looking for places that have flexible scheduling that might work with my schooling.


----------

